# variable speed conversion



## Cwalker935

Does anyone have any experience with this kit on a jet lathe?

Variable Speed Midi Lathe Conversion Kit: for Turncrafter , Jet and Delta Lathes at Penn State Industries

Thanks


----------



## Martin G

I'd be interested to hear what folks think about this too.  I've got an old Craftsman with variable speed and think it would be nice to have that on my little Jet too.


----------



## Robert Taylor

I installed two of the upgrades on Jet 1014 lathes about five years ago on our club lathes. Both are still doing fine. It was a "straight up " swap right out of the box.


----------



## KenV

Good news-- easy to install, and does provide variable speed in a range.

Bad news.  The motor is on the weak side of the hp rating and loses torque fast as the motor speed drops below 1/2 of the rated full speed.    Likely a bit less than the performance on an older Jet 1014 vs but have never run it side by side.

I got it to use on a Bonnie Klein lathe and have a Jet 1014 vs.

Reality -- this is not a VFD nor a brushless DC motor.  

This can work ok on a jet 1014 conversion as you have 6 speedwheels.


If you are an adapter and like to make things work look at Consew brushless DC motors for industrial sewing machines on Ebay.   Much better torque response.   Much more work to adapt.


----------



## wyone

I am thinking that I might want to try putting a VS motor on my Jet 1014.. and now looking at the Consew gives me a whole different thought process.  hmmm


----------



## KenV

Mitch --

Here is a consew adapted to fit a mill   

AJAWAM Swarf Page - Custom Oversized Maxnc

There are other examples on the web.


----------



## wyone

OK.. so after reading and watching stuff about these motors.. I wish I had one in my hand!  I am trying to picture how much effort it would take to adapt to my jet 1014.  I am an electrician and pretty handy with things, so thinking I could come up with a solution.  I think I may end up having to find one to try.  Seems if I could figure out a mounting bracket and such, it might be a great update for my lathe.  Variable speed and reverse.  and more power as most are 3/4 hp.

You are a bad bad man Ken..  I had decided I did not need to do such a thing until you presented me with this option!


----------



## Jim Smith

When the motor on my Delta midi lathe went out, I replaced it with this variable speed motor.  The swap out was very easy and I really found the variable speed to make turning a lot easier.  After about two months, I experienced some problems with the controller and contacted Penn State.  They we absolutely fantastic to work with!  They rushed out the replacement motor with a return label for the defective motor.  I've been using it for two years now and it's still going strong.  Great upgrade to my Delta midi lathe that I wish I had done a long time ago.

Jim Smith


----------



## Cwalker935

The consew looks intriguing but I don't think that I want to take that detailed of a project right now. Some of the PSI reviews talk about over heating the switch and having to wait and reset it.  I do some hollow form work on my jet and I am wondering if the PSI conversion would handle that.


----------



## wyone

I was thinking of the PSI kit for my lathe.. and I think it is great for pens..  but I do some small bowls.. and worry about the power of the motor at low speeds.  I understand the principal of that type of speed control and motor, and the torque is not consistent through the range of speeds.


----------



## KenV

wyone said:


> OK.. so after reading and watching stuff about these motors.. I wish I had one in my hand!  I am trying to picture how much effort it would take to adapt to my jet 1014.  I am an electrician and pretty handy with things, so thinking I could come up with a solution.  I think I may end up having to find one to try.  Seems if I could figure out a mounting bracket and such, it might be a great update for my lathe.  Variable speed and reverse.  and more power as most are 3/4 hp.
> 
> You are a bad bad man Ken..  I had decided I did not need to do such a thing until you presented me with this option!




Search ebay for Consew motors and plan to spend $140-$150 delivered.


----------



## wyone

that is about what I am seeing...  always seems to be 30-40 shipping costs...  if not for that it would not be that much different in price to the PSI and my thoughts are a much better motor.  I really need to think seriously as I think it would give my 1014 a great VS motor...  been looking for exact dimensions and not having a lot of luck so far.  It appears to be a bigger motor, so adapting it might be tougher.. but not impossible for sure.


----------



## Cwalker935

In looking at it, my thought was that I would have to modify my wooden lathe stand so that it had a slot for the belt, hang the consew motor underneath with the pulleys aligned, and get a longer belt. Either that or build a platform underneath for the motor.


----------



## wyone

I wish I had a motor in my hand or could see one so I could visualize how difficult it might be..   hmmm


----------



## 79spitfire

Darn that is sooo tempting. I have an older Delta that's a pain to change belt pulleys on for my larger stuff. This would make my little HF benchtop lathe obsolete...


----------



## Curly

There is a downloadable pdf on the PSI page that tells you what lathes it fits and what you need to do to mount it.


----------



## wyone

The PSI conversion is simple..  it is made to fit the mini lathes..   what I am considering is buying the Consew sewing machine dc motor with variable speed controller.  The advantage is that it is actually a 3/4 hp motor and according to the specs, maintains the same torque throughout the speed range, where the PSI is a 1/2 hp and the torque is much less at the lower speeds than the higher speeds


----------



## Curly

If you are going to go that route you should look into a 3 phase motor and VFD (variable frequency drive). More torque at the bottom end and the motors are cheap compared to single phase or DC motors.


----------



## lorbay

Curly said:


> If you are going to go that route you should look into a 3 phase motor and VFD (variable frequency drive). More torque at the bottom end and the motors are cheap compared to single phase or DC motors.



This is what Pete is taliking about. Used one of these when I broke the shaft on my Nova 1624. belt drive.

Lin.


----------



## KenV

lorbay said:


> Curly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to go that route you should look into a 3 phase motor and VFD (variable frequency drive). More torque at the bottom end and the motors are cheap compared to single phase or DC motors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Pete is taliking about. Used one of these when I broke the shaft on my Nova 1624. belt drive.
> 
> Lin.
Click to expand...



The VFD is the way to go if money is not one of the decision variables.  I love it on my Stubby!!!   The price is coming down and you can get packages less expensive than the page you references ($600+ USD for the lowest cost) but still lots more money than a brushless DC motor.

A couple more years and they may be price competitive on the low end fractional HP motors.


----------



## wyone

Definitely would love to do VFD and 3 phase motor.. I am an electrician so I know the benefits..  and for a full size lathe..  it is perfect..  but on my Jet 1014.. the motor Ken suggested is more appropriate..


----------



## Curly

That is a Canadian outfit less than 10 miles from me. Similar sourced in the US will be about half the price. A couple places to look into.

Combo | Motortype | AC Motor - Driveswarehouse

The best way to buy industrial controls--low prices, fast shipping and superior service.

I would call them up and talk to them on what you need and they can give you their recommendation and prices. If you have access to some old 3 PH motors cheap or free, then you are down to looking for the VFD.

For the Jet the PSI is still the easiest and quickest way to convert without having to futz about and mess with wiring, new mounts and the like. Depends on ones skills and needs.

Pete


----------



## wyone

I just wish I had more info..  I already had to replace the capacitor on my motor so who knows when the next issue will take place.. the PSI is definitely the easiest.. but the best..  hmmm


----------



## Charlie_W

Another option is to sell your existing lathe and purchase a lathe with variable speed. Either new or used. Depends on the dollars and how much time and energy you want to put into fitting a new motor to your lathe.
Would you rather tinker or turn?

If you catch a sale on a new lathe, you may be ahead as you will have a warranty,new motor, new belt, new bearings, etc.


----------



## wyone

I have considered that.. but trying to buy a new house.. so funds are limited right now.  I have no problem with tinkering to fit.  I have already replaced all the bearings and belt so they are in good shape.  The motor is of course the issue at this point.  Not like I HAVE to have this lathe as I have a larger one, but love turning pens and small things on this lathe.


----------



## Frog Morton

I think it would be great if PSI offered these kits in a 1HP version.

I bet they would sell quite a few, if they were able to keep the price reasonable. 
It would cause a lot of people to want to upgrade not only for the variable speed, but for the bump in power, as well.


----------



## Carl Fisher

so I have this conversion and have had it on one of my lathes for about 3 years now.

Pros: variable speed and easily attaches to the Jet 1014
Cons: Weak motor and it can't hold RPM especially at lower speeds.  

I can turn it on and have it turned to the lowest speed and watch it pulse RPM significantly with no load other than a chuck.  Under load it drives me crazy when it does it.  It's not as noticeable at the higher settings, but absolutely unbearable at the lower range of the dial.

Does it work? yes.  But you ultimately get what you pay for and it may be worth selling the lathe you have and applying the money to an upgrade VS version of the lathe.


----------



## wyone

Carl.. that is EXACTLY my concerns...  and that is why when Ken posted something about the sewing machine motor I was intrigued..


----------



## Duckmaster1

So my mini jet lathe is about 14 years old, and still runs good, but have wanted a variable speed lathe but did not want to spend the money on a new one. I hate changing the belts, not a big problem, but would be nice to control my speed.
So this works good on speed and runs good? I make game calls and use a 4 jaw chuck also.
Just something I may look into.


----------



## jttheclockman

Duckmaster1 said:


> So my mini jet lathe is about 14 years old, and still runs good, but have wanted a variable speed lathe but did not want to spend the money on a new one. I hate changing the belts, not a big problem, but would be nice to control my speed.
> So this works good on speed and runs good? I make game calls and use a 4 jaw chuck also.
> Just something I may look into.




Read post #27


----------



## 79spitfire

I went with a Consew type motor. They are coming in around $99 on e-bay. Gave my old Rockwell/Delta a new lease on life. The power output at low speeds has been fine for what I've been making.


----------



## wyone

OK i want more details on the consew motor and how you adapted it.  I have a mini jet that is starting to give me fits motor wise and I would love a VS


----------



## 79spitfire

wyone said:


> OK i want more details on the consew motor and how you adapted it.  I have a mini jet that is starting to give me fits motor wise and I would love a VS



To be honest, for me it was as simple as acquiring the motor, picking a spot on the base where the belt lined up, drilling holes and bolting it down. Oh yea, I had to measure for a belt, run down to the car parts store and get one. The motor has a built on/in hinge arrangement to tension the belt. I was up and running in less than 2 hours.

I am not sure what it would take to adapt it to your mini Jet. My Rockwell/Delta is the 46-111 gap bed lathe on a matching steel stand. The sewing machine motor is very compact, they are designed to mount under a sewing machine table. 

If you do go for it, be sure to get a reversing motor, it will give you more options when it comes to ways to mount the motor.


----------



## wyone

which motor did you get?  I was looking at both the CSM 550 and CSM 1000


----------



## 79spitfire

It is a 550 size, with the speed switch on the motor. 3/4 hp has been plenty for everything I've done so far.


----------



## Carl Fisher

Any problems with it at lower speeds under torque? That's the problem that plagues the PSI conversion and I'd love to yank that setup and put something on with a little more reliability.

Are you using the foot pedal at all or is there a dial to control the speed and direction like a typical tooling setup?


----------



## Magicbob

a 1hp 208-460 3 phase motor is only a little over 100 bucks and a 200 1pz to 240 3pz VFD is 120, add another 50 for a pulley and a little fab work and you have upgraded to full torque ver. speed and 1 HP


----------



## wyone

The motor I can see for that amount.. the VFDs I have priced are all way more than that....


----------



## Magicbob

Automationdirect.com


----------



## 79spitfire

Carl Fisher said:


> Any problems with it at lower speeds under torque? That's the problem that plagues the PSI conversion and I'd love to yank that setup and put something on with a little more reliability.
> 
> Are you using the foot pedal at all or is there a dial to control the speed and direction like a typical tooling setup?



Mine has a dial with several speed steps running from 350- way too fast...

It also had a lever for a mechanical brake and speed control. I disabled the lever and brake by taking the lever off and gluing a magnet to the side of the housing where the lever had a magnet. The original use on the sewing machine required the motor to start off slowly no matter what the speed setting on the knob is. I simply glued a magnet in what appeared to be the 'full speed position' I disabled the brake because I wanted to be able to turn the lathe by hand easily. The sewing machines these motors used were capable of sewing your fingers together. 

Again torque output seems to have not been a problem here. I've turned objects up to about 4" with no bogging on the motor, at any speed. I have not yet tried bigger projects. With the lathe still having multiple pulleys available, I could always move the motor around a bit and place the belt over a bigger groove compared to the motor's pulley and increase the torque available.


----------



## Carl Fisher

Ok, for those who are interested in the junk VS conversion from PSI, here is a short video review I did while I was in the shop today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISJBMOMC0kc


----------

